# Living in Alora or El Choro



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello members. 
We are still doing our research for a retirement move to Spain. We have ' done' the coast, visiting places from Nerja down to Estapona. However we are not sure we need to be by the sea as we have dogs and perhaps living more inland, but travelling distance to Malaga, might be better walking opportunities for the poochies. Also it seems house prices away from the coast may be more within our budget rather than trying to buy by the coast. Plan to visit Alhurin el Grande and Coin later this year- did a brief visit to both earlier this year and think they are worth more of an explore. However we also like the countryside around Alora and El Choro however we are not sure if they have English people/language to allow us to socialise with both Spanish & English- we don't want the Irish or specific Uk type bars but prefer the Spanish restaurants and bars, although my OH may disagree if he saw somewhere that had ale on tap in a bar(!) but want some where we could get by with our English and our developing Spanish language. 
If anyone lives in these areas I would love to be able to know more about the daily lifestyle and whether we would need to become more proficient in Spanish to be able to fully integrate
Many thanks for reading and replies


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi - If it's any help with have friends down in Alora, we visited them a month or so ago. It is a beautiful place and very Spanish. We went to a couple of bars in Bermejo, just up the road where my friend is a regular, he's the only Brit that goes in there BUT we were made to feel very welcome by the staff. TBH we found the the area to be very Spanish, no English or Irish bars in the time we spent there, though I'm sure if you know where to look....

We stayed at the hotel above the dam in El Chorro, they spoke no English whatsoever... 

If that's any help? Anything specific let me know, I can always email my friend.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think that you find Coin and Alhaurin better for your needs than Alora or El Chorro as you will find that nearer the coast is not quite as isolated.If your Spanish is limited some of these towns/villages are virtually all Spanish so it can be a bit daunting.If you were thinking of Alora or El Chorro I would definitely say come over and rent for at least 3months.I know when we first came we lived on the coast for over 7years before selling up at the height of the boom and moving inland.The one advantage being you will get a far superior property than what you would get on the coast for the same money.It's not an easy decision to make and I have know people who did exactly what we did and regretted it.For me,Alora is a lovely place but too hilly and if you have a car the streets are that narrow it's a nightmare getting a car around.If you are seriously considering inland have a look at Mollina.It's got a small Brit population without them being in your face.At the end of the day it's what you want and what you expect.Other villages to consider are Humilladero,Fuente De Piedra,La Roda De Andalucia.Best of luck in your search.Respect.SB.


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

*Thank you*

Hi many thanks for the replies. It would worry us I think living initially in a very Spanish areas, which Alhora and el Chorro sound like, much as it would be beautiful I think it's less so if you end up feeling isolated and struggling to be able to communicate so maybe we need to initially rent in more Spanish areas where there is a small British community to enable us to settle and integrate. Then we can visit the more Spanish areas and consider how our lives would be in those. Many thanks soulboy for the suggestions of other towns- not heard of these places but hugely excited to explore them! We aren't moving for 3/4 years so still plenty of time for exploration and we love doing it and researching the best places for us. We do plan to rent initially wherever we first reside but if we can narrow down areas it would be less stressful rather than moving several times with the dogs!
I am sure I will be asking questions again about other areas and I find the responses from this forum fantastic! Thank you


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cathycl said:


> Hi many thanks for the replies. It would worry us I think living initially in a very Spanish areas, which Alhora and el Chorro sound like, much as it would be beautiful I think it's less so if you end up feeling isolated and struggling to be able to communicate so maybe we need to initially rent in more Spanish areas where there is a small British community to enable us to settle and integrate. Then we can visit the more Spanish areas and consider how our lives would be in those. Many thanks soulboy for the suggestions of other towns- not heard of these places but hugely excited to explore them! We aren't moving for 3/4 years so still plenty of time for exploration and we love doing it and researching the best places for us. We do plan to rent initially wherever we first reside but if we can narrow down areas it would be less stressful rather than moving several times with the dogs!
> I am sure I will be asking questions again about other areas and I find the responses from this forum fantastic! Thank you


A couple more places are Campanillas,Pizzara,Cartama.The advantage you have over us is that when we came to live here over 21years ago we had no internet,no forums like this it was a case of come and take you chances.A few things to consider if you don't have a car is there good public transport is there a good health centre.I know you have mentioned a couple of places here but would consider east of malaga as you will find some lovely towns and villages but at the end of the day like I said it's all down to personal choice and for all the problems spain is going through it's still a great country to live in but there again i would say that because it's our home..Best of luck in your search.SB.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We've lived in Alhaurin de la Torre for about 10years now and love it. Its within easy reach of the coast and airport. The town is mainly Spanish but has a good mix of other nationality as well. So no need to feel isolated .


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

stevelin said:


> We've lived in Alhaurin de la Torre for about 10years now and love it. Its within easy reach of the coast and airport. The town is mainly Spanish but has a good mix of other nationality as well. So no need to feel isolated .


Agree with that. Been in the campo outside of the town for 16 years.


----------

